# Access database template for emails



## bobwaters (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello:

I am on a board of a non-profit and our membership is expanding at such a rate at we feel we need a database. Aside from using it to store details about members, the most important thing that we want to be able to do with it is send emails.

Does anyone know if there is an existing template that has this set-up already?

I have limited experience with Access but from what I understand in order to send an email I need to "program" a report. But I am stuck as even this term is outside of my skill set:tongue:

Also since it seems like a common enough application I would think that a template would exist, but damned if I could locate one ANYWHERE!

Thanks for the help.

BW

operating on Windows 7 starter, access 2010 edition


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

Microsoft Access 2010 comes with a set of ready made templates. The one you are looking for is probably the Contacts template which also has an Emailing option.

If you open MS Access you should be able to choose to open a template. If this option is not available then you can download the templates from Microsoft's website here http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/CT010214400.aspx


----------

